# New vids from Micro Thunder Raceway



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Oval 1/24 scale racing from last weekend Enjoy! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HhQuBmOOSs and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LqhZ5C77JU


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all the HobbyTalk folks and their families.


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Race footage from last weekend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axVLImlcLJI


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

And here's one more. Happy New Year everyone! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBznRd8J2HU


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

beachbum2007 said:


> And here's one more. Happy New Year everyone! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBznRd8J2HU


nice video. a very easy and fasty indoor track, good for beginner.


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Many thanks Arthur, it's a pretty fast little track, occasional sub 4 second laps, 36x16 carpet. I have been racing for many years(too many lol) everything from 1/24 to 1/8 nitro, dirt, onroad and oval (even took a state championship or two along the way) but still find carpet oval very challenging. Something about hitting that perfect line...over and over and over again(it may be my A.D.D. kicking in) and I find the thrill and fun is not proportionally less because the cars are smaller. I have a friend who is a national caliber 1/10 carpet oval racer who most recently took a 4th place finish in an A-main at the 2014 Ovalmasters in Tennessee who stopped by to race with us one night and he was blown away by the close racing, speed and excitement of these 1/24 cars on our track. He reminded me that the 3.8 to 4.0 lap times we run were the same as the fastest in the class that he ran in at the Ovalmasters. (and for the record, I don't think he won a single heat with us that night lol) I have come to really believe in these little cars and am doing all I can to promote them. It's the cheapest, thrilling, fun racing I have ever done. Thanks again, Beach:thumbsup:


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, what lap counting system are you using?  I just bought two Losi Micro Rally X cars and have been thinking of doing something similar in my basement. Actually, I've been thinking about a high banked oval... like a Micro Daytona track.  but then , there's something to be said about the simplicity of a flat oval for RC cars. 

I too find that hitting the perfect line on two corners to be somehow , to be quite challenging and appealing. Maybe it's because of how simple it should be, but how difficult it is , the contrast of what it should be and how it is, that's so appealing. But then, I myself am trying to get my daughter interested , at least enough so that I will have a blocker car to race against. 

So, do you have foam tires? or what?


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

I use a robitronic lap counter and flipside racing software with voice(a free download)and it works great. I mount transponders just under the front windshield underneath the body. I also have been thinking about a high banked track for these cars. These cars would be awesome on the high banks...better than pan cars actually as they have real suspension at all four corners to work with. I was a track owner some years back and we had a high banked oval(Thunderroad R/C in Gordonsville, Va.) so I have some ideas on how to build one albeit on a smaller scale which is actually a plus of these cars. They can be raced in a much smaller area. We are using the stock tires that come with the vehicles, but the tires on the rally cars seem to work better. They are a bit taller than the sct tires. The right front and rear wear much faster of course but seem to work better, the slicker they become. At first we ran them just the way they were but we found a small bead of crazy glue (dried) to the outside edge of the right front tire made them handle much better...then we experimented with tire traction compound and found that by tacking all 4 tires, they handled better and turned much quicker lap times...several laps quicker in fact. It was enough of a difference that we kept on doing it. The record went from 55 laps in 4.02 to 58 laps in a 4.03 run. By the way, we run 4 minutes lust like 10th scale, then when the race is over we usually have enough of a charge left with the NMH batteries to run another 4 minute race back to back without recharging. We have enough battery packs that we can run almost nonstop. Motors don't even get warm with the stock NMH battery either. There are no foams for these cars that I am aware of, but you can make your own with some discarded rims and a set of beach cruiser bicycle foam handgrips. I have the materials to make them, but haven't had the time yet. If you need any other info, don't hesitate to ask. I have kind of made it my mission to champion these little cars now lol. Beach


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks... I'd been looking at the Robitronic lap counter, but also looking at one that is very similar sold by Trackmate Racing. The trackmate thing seems to be a Canadian company, I had been thinking that maybe I'd have a better shot at getting support for it, should anything go wrong, then with Robitronic. Not that I have any proof or reason to believe Robitronic wouldn't support their system, other then they are pretty clearly a european based company.

It's really a shame, that someone hasn't cloned or found a way to produce something similar to the AMB (my laps) stuff. It doesn't seem like it would be all that hard to do and at roughly $4000 to even think about starting with MyLaps, it's just way out of the ball park for most of us.


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes for sure, mylaps is expensive. We used amb when I opened Thunderroad R/C and it was a pretty big startup expense. At that time it was the only lap counting system available. No Robitronic or Trackmate or anything. For this latest track I had researched both systems and found that both would work fine for my application and then I happened to come across a deal on a used robitronic on "the bay" so that's the one I went with. Caught another deal on transponders a couple of months later so I have plenty of those now and it seems to work fine. I don't think you can go wrong with either system. Keep checking Hobbytalk and the bay and some of the other r/c sites and you do find entire systems for sale pretty reasonably from time to time. Beach


----------

